# needing help identifying



## tropicalcrazy (May 4, 2010)

ok so i just recently bought a lot of plants from someone and this one i cannot identify. any help would be greatly appreciated.

in the first pic it is in the back right, kind of hard to see


----------



## tropicalcrazy (May 4, 2010)

from some of the research that ive done i think it could be didiplis diandra or ammannia senegalensis. could one of these be it. the guys said he had a harder time growing it. all of his other plants looked excellent. he didnt use co2 just liquid ferts and a good substrate underneath 2 32w bulbs 6500k on a 40g. i hope this can help some


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You have _Rotala rotundifolia_. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=39&category=genus&spec=Rotala

Welcome to APC!


----------



## tropicalcrazy (May 4, 2010)

Cavan Allen said:


> You have _Rotala rotundifolia_.
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=39&category=genus&spec=Rotala
> 
> Welcome to APC!


thanks much!!!!!!!!!!

the guy kinda hesitated when he said rotala and i was wondering if that was a possiblity.

is there anyway that i can get it to start thriving and getting the red coloration back?

im using a 16w 6500k bulb (which im assuming i could use a light fixture to make it so i was running 2 of those to be at around 2wpg or do i need more lighting)seachem florite substrate, seachem root tabs, seachem excel every other day, seachem florish once every 4 days, & seachem iron and potassium once every 4 days but on day to of florish.

im not running any co2 and i am breeding Neocaridina denticulata sinensis (red cherry shrimp)

also if i decide to start using a pressurized C02 system will that bring any harm to the shrimp or is it more beneficial running CO2 rather than running with all those liquid ferts?

does rotala require CO2? i thought i read somewhere that it does


----------

